# searching for the one



## weesas (Nov 12, 2010)

i want to buy a sig, itll be my frist. lookin at the p220 elite dark. does this pistol come in a carry or compact version? and of those two versions, which one is shortest in height? please respond like now, the gun show is tomorrow morning!


----------



## coops2k (Aug 11, 2010)

Products & Services

Products & Services


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

The Dark Elite is a full size 220. The Carry has a full size frame, but the bbl is 1/2" shorter. The Compact has the short bbl as well as 1/2" less on the bottom of the frame. Hope this helps.


----------

